

Social gaming: Bad for your credit score? - joelandren
http://www.news10.net/news/national/story.aspx?storyid=98324&catid=99

======
markstansbury
Everquest has destroyed more marriages than alcoholism. I can only imagine
what it has done to credit scores.

